# Any One See This One



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A great looking chrono but what a price


















E-Bay listing

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's imaculate, somebody's going to be very happy and looks like they really wanted it


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> A great looking chrono but what a price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a Valjoux 72 movement inside, it was always going to be expensive. I just hope it doesn't get trashed for the movement to put in another Daytona case.

cheers

Dave


----------

